# Buy a Chevy Cruze now or wait?



## Stedek97 (Nov 17, 2018)

[h=1]I test drove a Cruze last week and was very impressed with it. My main motivation for buying a smaller car is for gas mileage. I own a large Chevy passenger van and drive about 400 miles a week. Realistically, if I had another car I would only drive the van maybe 2-3 times a week. But since the van is my only means of transportation I spend close to $200 a week just on gas. Going rt to the post office costs me $5! In my research I see that the Cruze is coming out with a diesal for 2013, and there is also talk of a electric/gas engine, like the volt, going into the cruze within the next couple years. So my dilemma really comes down to what is important to me, which is saving money on gas. If I wait for the diesal engine, I'm not sure if it will help me much since it will probably be priced a couple thousand higher than a standard model, plus most of my driving is based around my neighborhood, not highway. Am I correct in that a diesal is a great option for highway but does not perform as well in city driving? Also, will the increase in price justify the extra 10 miles per gallon that the diesal is estimated to get?[/h]


----------



## chrisbrad91 (Mar 24, 2019)

If I were you based on your regular driving routine, I would get the gas version. The diesel is great and has awesome HP and torque values for it being a diesel engine but the MPG of the diesel would be a benefit on the highway and not so much in the city. But this is all personal preference. I don't see it worth paying a few thousand extra for the diesel model and then paying more at the pump.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

This original post is like five months old...

...but that said, why does it seem like it should have been posted about five or six years before that?


----------

